# Passwort ändern WAGO



## hando0815 (9 November 2015)

Moin zusammen, 

ich bin gerade dabei, eine WAGO 750-8202 in Betrieb zu nehmen. Das hat auch alles bisher sehr gut funktioniert, allerdings bekomme ich beim Einloggen immer die Meldung, das ich mich mit dem Standardpasswort eingeloggt habe und ich dieses ändern soll. (Fehler #1029)
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wo ich das machen soll.
Im Browser habe ich auf der Steuerung schon die Passwörter für die Benutzer "user" und "admin" geändert, aber das scheint noch etwas anderes zu sein.
Kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich dieses Passwort ändern, bzw. löschen kann?

Gruß

hando0815

P.S.: Beim ersten Einloggen nach dem Starten von Codesys V2.3 kommt die Aufforderung: "Der Online-Zugriff auf die Steuerung ist mit einem Passwort geschützt. Bitte geben Sie das Passwort ein:", dort muss ich "wago" eingeben, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## De4th4ngel (11 November 2015)

Das müsste mal in den WAGO Support verschoben werden. Interessiert mich auch, allerdings für E!Cockpit.


----------



## hando0815 (12 November 2015)

Moin,

es tut mir leid, wenn ich in der falschen Rubrik geschrieben habe, dann bitte in die richtige verschieben.
Das Problem habe ich mittlerweile mit dem Wago Support gelöst. Hier mal die Beschreibung:

In CodeSys Online gehen (Einloggen), im Register Ressourcen den PLC Browser öffnen. Im PLC Browser anmelden mit login admin wago, danach den Befehl setpwd oder delpwd eingeben.
Bei setpwd müssen Sie noch das neue Passwort angeben, z.B. setpwd wagowago.
Bei delpwd wird die Abfrage deaktiviert.

Eigentlich ganz einfach, ich hatte bei meinen Versuchen nur vergessen mich einzuloggen.

Gruß

Hando0815


----------



## FrankyJo (30 September 2020)

DANKE für die kurze und hilfreiche Beschreibung!


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 September 2020)

FrankyJo schrieb:


> DANKE für die kurze und hilfreiche Beschreibung!


Besser spät als nie.   (Schon mal auf das Datum geachtet?)
Klick noch auf den Danke Button.


----------

